
Huawei unveils its own open-source software ecosystem - cow9
https://www.straitstimes.com/business/huawei-unveils-its-own-open-source-software-ecosystem
======
cow9
“Huawei's latest flagship smartphones unveiled this week will not come with
Google services or apps, although they still function like Android phones as
they run on the open-source version of the operating system.”

